
What it feels like when a competitor utterly rips off your entire company - growthmaverick
https://medium.com/@dhassell/what-it-feels-like-when-a-competitor-utterly-rips-off-your-entire-company-i-m-looking-at-you-def1e0528fa3#.9reicknqv
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10664998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10664998)

More comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10675149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10675149)

Another submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10666275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10666275)

~~~
growthmaverick
Thanks Colin.

~~~
ColinWright
I'm getting to the point where I don't know what to do about this. There are
many re-submissions, and the official policy is that this is OK in some
circumstances. In a way this is a good thing, because it gives good items a
second chance when they sank the first time with no votes.

But when there has been an earlier, desultory discussion, there is some value
in knowing that, but there's also value in giving things a second chance. I
still think there should be an open, transparent way to link previous
discussions, and then things would both get a second chance, _and_ build on
previous discussions.

No conclusions, no suggestions, just a degree of frustration. Thanks for
replying positively.

